# Guanajuato, México ... !!56k Waarning!!



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi guys, I hope you enjoy this compilation of photographs from my home city, Guanajuato, México ...


----------



## Dominican2dacore (Feb 4, 2006)

HOLY COW! This city is gorgerous!!! It looks like a spanish city.


----------



## coalfactor (Nov 14, 2005)

pretty, pretty, pretty, pretty...... :drool: 
one of the most beatuful cities in Mexico.


----------



## MightyBoy (Dec 12, 2003)

Seem like the city is free of car


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

Looks cooooool......


----------



## Facial (Jun 21, 2004)

Great pics.

Got a map that shows where this city is?


----------



## SnowMan (Dec 2, 2003)

Great city...I will be over there this summer....


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Thank you for you comments guys, SnowMan I hope you have a great time

Here is panoramic view of Guanajuato in 1910


----------



## Accura4Matalan (Jan 7, 2004)

Very colourful  Makes me feel happy.


----------



## juan_en_el_valle (May 10, 2005)

Vey beautiful, very humid!


----------



## juan_en_el_valle (May 10, 2005)

Very beautiful, very humid!


----------



## StevenW (Sep 12, 2002)

Very colorful, indeed! 
This is beautiful!


----------



## Luis_RiodeJaneiro (Jan 21, 2006)

Beautiful city !really full of colours ! Muy hermosa !


----------



## blue_man100 (Apr 17, 2004)

Amazing city !! kay:


----------



## Phriggin' Ogre (Aug 3, 2003)

Are you sure that its not Guanajuato, Spain? 




The city looks really nice at night.


----------



## nothingman (Jul 3, 2005)

Looks extremely Spanish and extremely beautiful!


----------



## LLoydGeorge (Jan 14, 2006)

nothingman said:


> Looks extremely Spanish and extremely beautiful!


I agree. Esta ciudad es hermosa!


----------



## daytonsuburbanite (Jun 27, 2006)

Looks like quite a Charming, Colorful and Laid-back town. Sure blows away my hometown of Dayton, Ohio!!! Any snow on the mountains in winter??


----------



## Novaearion (Jan 24, 2006)

believe me, you live in the maybe most beautiful city of the world!

¡increíble y extraordinaria!


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

Typical village of Mexico nestled in the mountains, I love it!!! the architecture is astonishing


----------

